# What is the most reliable electric motor currently for sale ?



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Your best bet is to buy a wrecked Tesla Model S sedan drive system and use lithium iron phosphate batteries.


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

Despite all the pics; even the ones of the battery pack opened up; I still have not seen the insides of that round inverter.


----------

